# AMR test



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

I took the AMR written test yesterday It was pretty difficult. They asked random questions that were only brought up probably once in my EMT class. Does anyone know how AMR grades their written test, or if anyone's ever taken it and what was your score and did you pass or fail? Because I'm pretty sure I failed so I'm just preparing myself not to be disappointed when I see I failed.


----------



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

I took the AMR written test yesterday It was pretty difficult. They asked random questions that were only brought up probably once in my EMT class. Does anyone know how AMR grades their written test, or if anyone's ever taken it and what was your score and did you pass or fail? Because I'm pretty sure I failed so I'm just preparing myself not to be disappointed when I see I failed.


----------



## Radnoq (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey I'm here from the other thread. I got 8 wrong out of the 120 on the test. I believe they do score the personality questions along with the rest of the test as the lady who graded it said that I got one of them wrong. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

Ok, I believe I got a 100% on the personality test. So hopefully they add them together. But the other scenarios question I have bad test anxiety so not sure how I did.


----------



## Radnoq (Mar 3, 2017)

Well let's hope you did pass. I'm still waiting on them to call me back for an interview. I was told not to panic if it takes weeks to get a call back. Fml haha

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

Where are you applying at??


----------



## Radnoq (Mar 3, 2017)

I applied at Rancho, Redlands, and Victorville. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice! If you passed the test you will definitely get hired on at least from one of them.


----------



## Radnoq (Mar 3, 2017)

That's what I'm hoping haha. 
Where did you apply? SGV? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

I applied for sacramento, placer, yolo sutter division EMT. Unfortunately it's the only way to 911 for placer county and yolo county for AMR.


----------



## Radnoq (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh got it, you're up north. Nice! 
Well I hope all goes well for you! And hey, you passed NREMT so I'm sure you passed this one. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannahlee7 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you! I hope all goes well for you too! Hey you passed NREMT and the written test! You will get call back for sure. Have a good one!


----------



## StCEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

I dont know how it is graded, but I don't think that matters. Either way you get a pass/fail.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2017)

It's graded in most operations as a straight score. And unless the exam changed recently it is a straightforward entry level exam. 
Some operations have different cut offs for scores. Mine in abq was 80 for everyone. Some places it's 75 or 70. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Mar 3, 2017)

And some places are so short staffed it doesnt matter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2017)

GMCmedic said:


> And some places are so short staffed it doesnt matter.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Judging by his other posts, he's in California. The land of a dime-a-dozen EMTs


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, I have merged threads to keep things more organized as the same post was done in multiple sub-forums here. Carry on!


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

Radnoq said:


> I applied at Rancho, Redlands, and Victorville.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, why did u not apply to Riverside?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

Let me just toss this in here..


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Mar 3, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Let me just toss this in here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.. It's a good way to get your foot in door also.. Besides the free show!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Haha.. It's a good way to get your foot in door also.. Besides the free show!


Free shows, some money (more than minimum wage) and you get picked up afterwards (if you didn't screw up or piss anyone off).


----------



## Radnoq (Mar 3, 2017)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did u not apply to Riverside?


I didn't see Riverside on the job portal. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Mar 3, 2017)

+1 for the AMR I.E. peeps. It sounds like you all are forming your own cult following...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> +1 for the AMR I.E. peeps. It sounds like you all are forming your own cult following...


We will overpower you..


----------



## Jim37F (Mar 3, 2017)

Hmm.....get paid to go to Stagecoach? Color me interested lol, does it still require the full testing process and 2 weeks orientation that regular hires go through? Though truthfully I'm a little more interested in going to Paramedic school later this year than switching full-time employers lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 3, 2017)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm.....get paid to go to Stagecoach? Color me interested lol, does it still require the full testing process and 2 weeks orientation that regular hires go through? Though truthfully I'm a little more interested in going to Paramedic school later this year than switching full-time employers lol


You don't go through the 2 week orientation. I believe it's only 1-3 days. The only part of testing that I know for sure is that you have to do a lift test. As for any other testing I have no clue on. Can find out more information tomorrow for you.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 4, 2017)

I posted a thread in the employment section-> ems job openings (sub forum at the top of the page) with a link to the application.


----------

